# Iverson askes to be traded?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Link 



> We have seen this act before in Philadelphia, in which a franchise and its franchise player, touched by adversity too many times, find themselves at opposite ends of the spectrum.
> 
> But while trapped by their own championship aspirations, even during an epic tug-of-war between Larry Brown and Allen Iverson, the 76ers never appeared stagnant and flummoxed by their own ineptitude, unsure of what to do or when to do it - plagued by what has undoubtedly become a primary concern now.
> 
> ...


-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glenn Robinson and Willie Green for Antoine Walker perhaps?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If that deal got done, then how about moving AI for this:

Memphis trades: SF James Posey (8.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 29.4 minutes)
PG Jason Williams	(11.3 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 6.2 apg in 27.8 minutes)
SG Bonzi Wells	(11.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.2 minutes)
Memphis receives: C Marc Jackson	(11.9 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.8 apg in 25.0 minutes)
PG Allen Iverson	(29.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 7.6 apg in 42.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +10.6 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and -1.1 apg.

Philadelphia trades: C Marc Jackson	(11.9 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 0.8 apg in 25.0 minutes)
PG Allen Iverson	(29.7 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 7.6 apg in 42.0 minutes)
Philadelphia receives: SF James Posey	(8.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 29.4 minutes)
PG Jason Williams	(11.3 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 6.2 apg in 27.8 minutes)
SG Bonzi Wells	(11.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.2 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -10.6 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and +1.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Memphis and Philadelphia being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Memphis and Philadelphia had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

Memphis throws in a first round pick either this year or maybe two picks to get it done.


Philadelphia would look like this:

PG - Jason Williams/Kevin Ollie
SG - Andre Igoudala/Bonzi Wells/Aaron McKie
SF - James Posey/Kyle Korver
PF - Antoine Walker/Kenny Thomas/Corliss Williamson
C - Samuel Dalembert/Brian Skinner

This doesn't sem like a bad team at all. Not to mention Jason Williams, Iggy, Posey and Dalembert on the fastbreak would be pretty fun. You might have to fire O'Brien to run that type of system though. Could change the style of the team pretty well while not dropping off talent wise with AI gone. Posey and Iggy could become the best bookend defenders on the wing in the NBA and with Dalembert backing them up, the Sixers might be one of the better defensive teams in the NBA.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Would AI have to agree to the trade? not sure if he would see Memphis being much better situation then Philly

especially if they cant resign Swift
good idea though


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If that deal got done, then how about moving AI for this:
> 
> Memphis trades: SF James Posey (8.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 29.4 minutes)
> ...


I'm down for that trade all day.

PG Allen Iverson, Earl Watson, Antonio Burks
SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett
SF Shane Battier, Brian Cardinal, Ryan Humphrey
PF Pau Gasol, Stromile Swift
C Lorenzen Wright, Marc Jackson, Jake Tsakalidis

We'd have one of the highest payrolls in the league with this however, and it would probably mean losing Swift and Watson for nothing. But that doesn't worry me too much, when we have guys like Cardinal and Burks ready to step in and take more minutes.

However, Philly needs to appease Iverson, rather than deal him. They have the pieces that can actually bring in someone like Walker, who wouldn't make them much better as a team, but would easily put them over the top in the Atlantic. I still can't understand why Glenn Robinson is on that team. Trade him with a minor talent like Green for someone. Anyone. That Sprewell deal didn't sound too bad, because even though Spree's attitude is just as bad, he can at least walk. If Glenn's not somewhere else by the trade deadline, he just needs to be cut.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, we're in the middle of a little run with Iverson playing his best ever and then we get this news. I'm disapointed to hear this and I would hate to see Allen get traded. I do agree that we need more help for him, but it's hard to make trades what would benefit this team with the players and contracts we have.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

he probably doesnt want to have to put up 60pts for the team to just win....he probably knows hell get run down and wont last
if he had other guys to take the load for a few games, and then wait till the playoffs to turn it up


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't blame him, but the sixers don't have the talent to get back what they'd need to win a championship


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

You can't blame Iverson...I mean Jim O'Brien is great at getting the most out of nothing but they will NEVER be contenders with a roster like theirs. Iverson is a star...Igoudala was a terrific pick-up in the draft...Kyle Korver was a steal in the 2nd round the year before...Marc Jackson is playing very well and Sam Dalembaert is a good young Center but other than that the roster sucks! A deal like Robinson and Willie Green for Walker would be great for Philly...it would give them a #2 offensive option....Atlanta might do it for a good young prospect in Green and frankly Philly may not want to give up Green but Walker would do a heck of a lot more for them.
Added to that Philly needs to find a way to move up in the draft and get another guy like Igoudala that can contribute immediately.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> You can't blame Iverson...I mean Jim O'Brien is great at getting the most out of nothing but they will NEVER be contenders with a roster like theirs. Iverson is a star...Igoudala was a terrific pick-up in the draft...Kyle Korver was a steal in the 2nd round the year before...Marc Jackson is playing very well and Sam Dalembaert is a good young Center but other than that the roster sucks! A deal like Robinson and Willie Green for Walker would be great for Philly...it would give them a #2 offensive option....Atlanta might do it for a good young prospect in Green and frankly Philly may not want to give up Green but Walker would do a heck of a lot more for them.
> Added to that Philly needs to find a way to move up in the draft and get another guy like Igoudala that can contribute immediately.


If Philly makes the playoffs or is lower than the 8th pick in the draft they don't have a first round pick. Getting another Igoudala seems like a stretch to me. They'll have to improve the team through FA and with them being capped out, it's going to be hard.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Not to mention, I think the Sixers are going to lose Kyle Korver this offseason because the most they can offer him is the MLE. If I'm the Hawks, and the only outside shooter I have is Antoine Walker (who won't be back next year), I'm offering Korver a contract that Philly can't match.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Not to mention, I think the Sixers are going to lose Kyle Korver this offseason because the most they can offer him is the MLE. If I'm the Hawks, and the only outside shooter I have is Antoine Walker (who won't be back next year), I'm offering Korver a contract that Philly can't match.


Negative. Korver will be here next season.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Negative. Korver will be here next season.


I'm glad you think so. I'd place more weight on your opinion if you could back it up, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

who would offer Kyle Korver more than the mid-level exception he is a one dimensional player?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm glad you think so. I'd place more weight on your opinion if you could back it up, but we'll see what happens.


Im a Philadelphia fan for about 30 years, I think I know the history of how this franchise works just as how you would know more about how the Pacers organization works. He'll be here. One Dimensional scrapper's dont get huge contracts these days


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Lots of teams would love to have Korver. In fact, the four worst three-point shooting teams in the NBA are Atlanta, Denver, New Orleans, and Cleveland, all of them will have cap space and I can see any one of them giving Korver an offer sheet for above the MLE.

One-dimensional? Yeah, maybe, but his one dimension is pretty awesome. Theo Ratliff is one-dimensional too, and he makes 10 million a year. And Korver is a more valuable player than Ratliff. The Sixers have beaten the Pacers twice this season and both of those wins would have been losses if it weren't for Korver. Not having seen every Sixers game, I'm sure he's helped you guys to a number of other wins as well. Also, if you've seen him play recently, he's becoming less one-dimensional. His defense and dribbling are improving, although he'll always be primarily a shooter.

I mention this because it's yet another reason Philly's long-term hopes are even worse than a casual fan might think just based on their record this year and last year. With a terrible frontcourt and a GM who keeps signing below average big men to huge contracts, it's no wonder Iverson is frustrated.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a Philadelphia fan for about 30 years, I think I know the history of how this franchise works just as how you would know more about how the Pacers organization works. He'll be here. One Dimensional scrapper's dont get huge contracts these days


Thirty year?! How old are you? Have you ever seen Wilt play?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Thirty year?! How old are you? Have you ever seen Wilt play?


Im not an old head by any stretch. 34 in December, been watching since i was 5,6 years old


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I can't blame him. He was talking all this season about winning a championship and he has to know it's not a possibility with this team.

He sees what everyone was talking about, he knows that he's not going to have many more seasons like he's having this year, and feels that his effort could be wasted.

So this is a situation that forces Billy King's hand he has to make some type of trade by the deadline, instead of sitting idly like it seemed like he was going to.

About Korver, I think we have the inside track on resigning him because of his character. And how the Sixers put faith in him as a second rounder, we can't bank on that but I think there's a chance. It just scratches my head now (because I brought the point up after the Sixers drafted Green and Korver) why King didn't sign them to three year contracts. So we risk the chance of losing him if any team offers more than the MLE.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I just looked at the article, and it's no wonder that it was written by Stephen A. Smith. He is the dean of negativity in Philadelphia sports writing, and that's quite an accomplishment.

Here's another key part that stuck out:


> He says he's been upset with coach Jim O'Brien for weeks for what are perceived as mind games played to the detriment of Green, Samuel Dalembert, Kenny Thomas, Marc Jackson and others; and for O'Brien's private assertion that Iverson could be doing more to help this team win. But Iverson also has been fuming over the frequent presence of former interim coach Chris Ford at games and practices.
> 
> The former three-time scoring champion, one-time league MVP and 2004-05 scoring leader doesn't appreciate seeing Ford, with whom he had numerous run-ins last season, walking around as a member of the organization, its pro-personnel scout.
> 
> "I can tell you this," another of Iverson's friends said, "A.I. does not like that man. He felt totally disrespected by [Ford] throughout last season. And for the Sixers to presently have him employed with the organization, allowed to walk around, sitting in suites with Billy King, acting as if nothing ever happened, is extremely insulting to A.I. He talks about it every single day."


I understand Iverson being upset with O'Brien's mind games, but being upset that Chris Ford is still employed by the Sixers? What's that all about? I believe a star player should have a say in the team surrounding him and the coach who's coaching him, but should he also have a say in who works for the scouting department? My answer for that is now.

My question about that though, is if they hired Chris Ford for scouting (like they said in the summer) why is he sitting at Sixers games with Billy King?

I had a feeling O'Brien's manuevers got to Iverson because Iverson is always a guy who defends his teammates. And then watching players mislead and not playing has to be dissapointing to him, especially considering the team would've had a better record if they started Dalembert and Kenny those games instead of sitting them.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I honestly think that this is being exaggerated a bit and Allen will come out to the public and say he does not want to be traded.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I honestly think that this is being exaggerated a bit and Allen will come out to the public and say he does not want to be traded.


That'd be a smart PR move for Iverson even if he wants to be moved. Though, I find it hard to believe that he's not fed up with the mediocrity.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> About Korver, I think we have the inside track on resigning him because of his character. And how the Sixers put faith in him as a second rounder, we can't bank on that but I think there's a chance.


His character? There's nothing morally wrong with him signing with another team because he wants more money. Some of the teams I talked about are better than the Sixers as well. Most free agents say they want to stay with their current team (Gilbert Arenas and Carlos Boozer both said that many times) but when the money is on the table, most people take it, and there's nothing wrong with that.



> It just scratches my head now (because I brought the point up after the Sixers drafted Green and Korver) why King didn't sign them to three year contracts. So we risk the chance of losing him if any team offers more than the MLE.


King obviously didn't know how good Korver would be. No one did, but he obviously worked extremely hard this summer. It's amazing how much he's improved.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a Philadelphia fan for about 30 years, I think I know the history of how this franchise works just as how you would know more about how the Pacers organization works. He'll be here. One Dimensional scrapper's dont get huge contracts these days


Off the top of my head, here are one-dimensional scrappers that got the MLE or even more just last offseason:

Adonal Foyle
Theo Ratliff
Derek Fisher
Brian Cardinal
Etan Thomas

Philly's own Brian Skinner also got a deal just a couple hundred thousand dollars under the MLE.

I'd say that Korver is significantly better than all of those guys.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> One Dimensional scrapper's dont get huge contracts these days


*cough* K-Mart *cough*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, here are one-dimensional scrappers that got the MLE or even more just last offseason:
> ...


Did you see the prevelent factor in all of those guys except Derek Fisher. They are all 6'9 or taller. Any move Golden state makes is deemed ridiculous.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Im a Philadelphia fan for about 30 years, I think I know the history of how this franchise works just as how you would know more about how the Pacers organization works. He'll be here. One Dimensional scrapper's dont get huge contracts these days


What!?!? 

You don't think there are any Billy King clones out there...

Every yr GM's are tossing million $ contracts to fa one dimensional players or other players who don't deserve the paper the contract's signed on.

I think it is very possible we could lose Korver next yr esp if all we can offer him is the mid-level exception.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, here are one-dimensional scrappers that got the MLE or even more just last offseason:
> ...


Great list, couldn't think of anyone off the top of my head, you saved me the trouble of looking up guys...

Korver's good as gone! Gilbert Arenas didn't want to leave the Warriors either until the Wiz dropped 60 mil in his lap. 

Dallas is one team who loves Korver and would easily overspend to get him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see the prevelent factor in all of those guys except Derek Fisher. They are all 6'9 or taller. Any move Golden state makes is deemed ridiculous.


I'm just going with the guidelines that you set. 

And besides that, I don't think there were too many "one-dimensional scrapper" swingmen free agents that I can remember, unless you want to count Brent Barry and Hedo Turkoglu, both of whom I consider inferior to Korver at this point. 

No team is going to make an offer to Korver that they know Philadephia will match, because that simply wastes their time. If another team wants Korver, they're going to overpay for him, and if it means offering more than Philly is allowed to match, that's less of a headache for them.

Brian Cardinal is also 6'8.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alleninsf</b>!
> 
> Korver's good as gone! Gilbert Arenas didn't want to leave the Warriors either until the Wiz dropped 60 mil in his lap.
> 
> Dallas is one team who loves Korver and would easily overspend to get him.


Dallas does like Korver so what would the 6ers want in return. I don't know that Dallas would overspend much but they might give a fair deal.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I honestly think that this is being exaggerated a bit and Allen will come out to the public and say he does not want to be traded.


I felt the same way about vince...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

When I heard about this, the first person I thought of was Ray Allen.

The Sonics have been looking to deal Ray because they don't think he is good enough to warrent the money they will have to dish out to keep him. Only problem is something nobody expected has happened, the Soncis are good. Now they still need to do something with him, but at the same time they don't want to break up a team that is winning.

Iverson would give them an upgrade at the 2 that could push them into the realm of legit contenders and Philly would get a significant talent in return that they can audition for the rest of the year and then decide what to do with him.

If Seattle was willing to pay the money, I think it would be good for both teams.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really hope the Sixers do something. He has done so much for them, and now is carrying the team alone. I don't blame him for wanting to leave, though I would hate to see it, a part of me thinks that it would be good. Now that I know that he too doesn't like Jim O'Brien, I think that it's time for him to go, we need a new coach, and one that runs the team right.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

:laugh: 

Are you guys serious? Let me break it down for you.


1. Steven A. Smith has reported this twice this season(Once on Philly.com, and once on ESPN. AND he reported last year that AI would be traded. It's not news.

2. Of course AI isn't happy, they're .500! He's one of the greatest competitors in history! That doesn't mean he wants to be traded, or that he doesn't. It just means he's going for 60 and 10 every night. It's what makes him Allen Iverson.

3. If Korver comes back it will be because of AI, and nothing else. AI makes his offensive job cake, and there seems to be at least a great deal of respect between the two, as Iverson's taken Korver under his wing.

4. Uh, nothing else.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> His character? There's nothing morally wrong with him signing with another team because he wants more money. Some of the teams I talked about are better than the Sixers as well. Most free agents say they want to stay with their current team (Gilbert Arenas and Carlos Boozer both said that many times) but when the money is on the table, most people take it, and there's nothing wrong with that.


Yeah, I said the inside track, not that that would ultimately give tip the scales in the Sixers favor but it would help.



> King obviously didn't know how good Korver would be. No one did, but he obviously worked extremely hard this summer. It's amazing how much he's improved.


That might be true, but if he gave both players a team optioned third year, he would've been protected either way. I wish search was working, cause I know that I was upset before about that as I am now.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MangoMangoMango</b>!
> 
> 
> I felt the same way about vince...


But, Allen has never shown that he didn't want to play like Vince did. Allen always gives his best effort unlike Vince and that shows that he cares and will do what it takes to win. The only problem is the rest of the team doesn't do much and I can understand that he is frustrated by that.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just going with the guidelines that you set.
> ...


Fine I will go with that, but Barry wasnt one-dimensional or at least he wasnt signed to be and neither was Turkoglu whos played an all-around game this year. I wouldnt take either one of those guys this year based off of Kyle stretching the D. Its pointless for the Sixers to even not offer him they're entire MLE. The history of the franchise says they will. We will see. I hate Billy King as a GM because he has alos shown he doesnt know what hes doing as well. Also just to throw in the Gilbert Arenas thing holds no weight. He was never staying in GS whether they could match or not.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

He isnt going anywhere. that isnt happening.

no ifs ands or buts


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The trade should be the final stroke of King's "masterpiece."

Brent Barry was one-dimensional leading up to this season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> The trade should be the final stroke of King's "masterpiece."
> 
> Brent Barry was one-dimensional leading up to this season?


I never said he was. I said he wasnt. Maybe someone else did


----------

